# 3D Film



## KILLERKRALLE004 (22. Dezember 2013)

Kennt jemand einen guten 3D Film außer Avatar?


----------



## XyZaaH (22. Dezember 2013)

Genre? Altersbegrenzung? Bekannt? Kino? Blu-ray?


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (22. Dezember 2013)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Genre? Altersbegrenzung? Bekannt? Kino? Blu-ray?



Action Thriller 
Altersbegrenzung ist egal


----------



## XyZaaH (22. Dezember 2013)

Pacific RIM


----------



## xpSyk (22. Dezember 2013)

Hobbit


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (22. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es sonst noch welche?


----------



## Starshiptrooper (22. Dezember 2013)

Prometheus, Transformers 4, Final Destination 5, Ice Age usw.

 Schau hier:
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_2?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=3d%20blu%20ray&sprefix=3d%2Caps%2C243


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Hüter des Lichts 
Die Hüter des Lichts - Film 2012


> Aber wenn es einen Film gibt, bei dem die dritte Dimension tatsächlich fundamental zum Filmvergnügen beiträgt, dann ist das „Die Hüter des Lichts".


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2013)

Dieser hier LIFE OF PI - Available Now on 3D Blu-ray, Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD


----------



## Lelwani (22. Dezember 2013)

Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Transformers 4


 

Interessant du kennst also schon einen film bzw weist das er "gut" is obwohl es noch nichmal einen trailer gibt? wo gibs deine kugel


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (22. Dezember 2013)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Interessant du kennst also schon einen film bzw weist das er "gut" is obwohl es noch nichmal einen trailer gibt? wo gibs deine kugel



?????


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2013)

Lelwani schrieb:


> ..obwohl es noch nichmal einen trailer gibt? wo gibs deine kugel


 
Für mich Transformers 4 Trailer : Age Of Extinction [HD] - YouTube ist das ein Trailer


----------



## RayasVati (22. Dezember 2013)

mit Pacific Rim Bots


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

Himmel, es sind die _*Transformers*_, Leute!
Der kann nicht anders als saugut sein - egal ob Teil 4 oder Teil 14.


----------



## Lelwani (24. Dezember 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Für mich Transformers 4 Trailer : Age Of Extinction [HD] - YouTube ist das ein Trailer


 

Ok mein fehler   obwohl ich keinen gefunden hab O.o warum auch immer egal^^

trotzdem kann man anhand eines trailers nich wirklich sagen ob der film gut is


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (25. Dezember 2013)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Ok mein fehler   obwohl ich keinen gefunden hab O.o warum auch immer egal^^
> 
> trotzdem kann man anhand eines trailers nich wirklich sagen ob der film gut is



Also gibt es fasst keine guten 3D Filme


----------



## Monsjo (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja, leider schon, die meisten werden einfach nachträglich konvertiert.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Dezember 2013)

Bei Life of Pi ist der 3D Effekt im Vorspann der Hammer, danach hatten die Kollegen wohl kein Bock mehr


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (25. Dezember 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Bei Life of Pi ist der 3D Effekt im Vorspann der Hammer, danach hatten die Kollegen wohl kein Bock mehr



Den Film habe ich mir schon runtergelaufen aber noch nicht geguckt
Edit: ich meine runterladen


----------



## ich558 (26. Dezember 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Für mich Transformers 4 Trailer : Age Of Extinction [HD] - YouTube ist das ein Trailer




Guter Fake


----------

